# November Florida Middle Grounds and Vicinity MADNESS



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbup: November Florida Middle Grounds and Vicinity MADNESS

America has been, is, and will always be... The Land Of The FREE. FREE because of our brave men and women who are more than willing to give all they have to give to keep America FREE! For this we say:

Thank you to men like Mr. Leo Smith, one of...

Last year we honored our veterans with a fine catch of fish:

Will we do the same this year? Only one way to find out. The Florida is ready, but it looks like we have a stowaway:

Hope you are hungry:

Will, first mate on the Florida for over a decade, makes sure we are ready:

Will's daughter, Madison, is in training:


Will taught us well:





Mr. John Martin, fishing coach on the Florida, a proud Florida native, Florida Gator, not only tells us how; he shows us:







Late Saturday evening:


Take us home:


Time for a hot shower, great meal, and a comfortable bunk. But first:


Will we honor our veterans with a fine catch again this year? Well... Back at the dock:



Photos & video by a very special man:

Many thanks to fourth generation owner, operator, Captain Dylan Hubbard:


Be sure to catch John's action packed video.


----------

